# Gov. Abbott signs bill allowing pooches on restaurant patios



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2019)

My dog would go insane!  How about yours? Time to brag!

_Houston and Texas' restaurant scene will become more dog-friendly  starting in Sept. thanks to a new bill signed by Gov. Greg Abbott.
_
_Senate Bill 476,  also known as the Fido-Friendly Outdoor Dining Act, was signed into law  by Gov. Abbott June 4, according to the Texas Legislature webs_

_Headed by Sen. Kelly Hancock (R-North Richland Hills),  the bill allows owners to dine with their well-behaved dogs at outdoor  areas and patios at participating restaurants statewide._

https://www.chron.com/neighborhood/...ill-signed-Abbott-13968062.php#photo-17166955


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2019)

Many restaurants and breweries with outdoor seating now permit dogs.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2019)

It’s a grand idea. 
Why not? 
They are family to some of us.

Note: as long as they are well behaved and not tripping waitresses or begging from others


----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2019)

NO!   Not  fair  to the  nice  doggie.  Leave  her/him  HOME  when  YOU  go  out.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2019)

I love all dogs but this is really not necessary and will absolutely cause trouble. GUARANTEED


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I love all dogs but this is really not necessary and will absolutely cause trouble. GUARANTEED



I feel the same.  The first week it goes into effect, there will be a local news story of a major dog fight at some restaurant or some other trouble.   Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2019)

I think it's a nice idea for those who want to do it, my dog is well behaved but he'd definitely be interested in the other dogs around him and some dogs, even when we're out walking with him on a leash, are not so friendly when they get nose to nose.  I brought my dog into the pet store twice in his life, and he's almost 4yrs. old, I'd rather leave him home than drag him around with me, hard to do other things and still attend to your dog.  But I do love dogs and would get a kick myself at being surrounded by them at an eatery as long as they had no digestive 'disturbances'.  layful:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 13, 2019)

Frankly I don't know why this needs to be an issue of state government.   Don't they have more important things to be legislating?   I'd prefer that each municipality have their own rules, based on the Health Department.   I love dogs but  I'd rather eat without a bunch of strange animals walking around.   I suppose next the cat people and the "emotional support" losers will want their own laws, too.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 13, 2019)

Falcon said:


> NO!   Not  fair  to the  nice  doggie.  Leave  her/him  HOME  when  YOU  go  out.


Agree, John!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2019)

time to bring this back ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2019)

Not fair to doggies? Not fair to me!
I would want to pat every one of them and feed them under the table.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2019)

I witnessed a perfectly loving dog lunge at a baby in its crib and bit it in the face. I was bitten for no reason when I was nine. Dogs are dogs, not people.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2019)

You are absolutely right about that fmdog. Our media yesterday reported a man found dead in his home. He had been savaged by his dog after (or while) having an epileptic fit. His injuries were very extensive.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't want or like it.  I'm sure it's not a every day event but on the rare occasion when one of the dogs takes a big dump right next to my table, it's gag time.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 13, 2019)

As long as its outside and not inside.  All they need is for one person to get bitten and then its lawsuit time for the restaurant and the dog's owner! I would not blame them a bit.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2019)

Another Texas Law..

Gov. Greg Abbott signed a law Monday that prohibits police from shutting down children's lemonade stands.
.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/11/politics/gov-signs-lemonade-stand-law-trnd/index.html


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jun 14, 2019)

The Brits on this forum know that this is pretty standard all over the UK. I'm a dog lover, but wife and I are well aware a lot of people are not, so we don't support this bill. As a dog lover, yeah, I'd love to go pet the pups, but it still isn't right imho.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 14, 2019)

I may be wrong but it seems as if they would loose business just because they would be allowing dogs on their patios.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 14, 2019)

Luckily, in the Houston area it is so hot and muggy that "outdoor dining" isn't much of a thing.   :laugh:   If the humidity and flies don't get you, the mosquitoes will.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2019)

All the pros and cons are valid, imo. My little dog would be all over everyone begging to be petted, so me constantly holding her back would be a con for everyone.

But I would go without her, just to enjoy watching the others!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 14, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Another Texas Law..
> 
> Gov. Greg Abbott signed a law Monday that prohibits police from shutting down children's lemonade stands.
> .
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/11/politics/gov-signs-lemonade-stand-law-trnd/index.html



Wow, Texas is handling all the important issues of the day.       Did they figure out a way to tax the kids' earnings?  :laugh:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Wow, Texas is handling all the important issues of the day.       Did they figure out a way to tax the kids' earnings?  :laugh:


Fortunately Texas does not have a State Income Tax!!  LOL


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> All the pros and cons are valid, imo. *My little dog would be all over everyone begging to be petted, so me constantly holding her back would be a con for everyone.*
> 
> But I would go without her, just to enjoy watching the others!




That would be my issue too.  Lil'Bear thinks that everyone is his friend,   and he would not leave other people alone for a minute.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> That would be my issue too.  Lil'Bear thinks that everyone is his friend,   and he would not leave other people alone for a minute.



Well, I'm Lil' Bear's friend, that's for sure!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> time to bring this back ...


You mean this, Bonnie? I love it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

I'd love it but afraid other dogs would be mean to mine.


----------

